# White Balance Adjustment on Multiple Images



## MPRamsey (Dec 13, 2013)

I have determined that with my monitor calibration unit, I have processed about 1000 photos scattered out among 10 or so folders.  The white balance on those photos is all over the spectrum due to the diversity of the photos (portraits with controlled light, low lighting, harsh sunlight, etc).  Is there a way with LR that I could select the 1000 photos and adjust the white balance temp by -300K and the tint by -5?  I don't want to set all photos to a single WB setting since each photo has its own unique WB.
Thanks in advance,
Mike


----------



## Mark Sirota (Dec 13, 2013)

The only way to make relative adjustments like this is in Quick Develop, in the Library module. The single left arrow will adjust temp by about 300 and temp by about 4, though the scale is not linear -- the amount of the adjustment varies depending on where you are already on the scale.


----------



## LightroomStatistics (Jan 8, 2014)

Since monday there is another solution for your problem: the plug-in "Relative adjustments", see http://www.photographers-toolbox.com/products/lightroomstatistics/relativeadjustments/
Create a preset with the setting you want to add relative and run the plug-in.

You can choose to apply the results of the preset on the photo or on a virtual copy.

It has many more options.


----------

